# Tegu UVB help - UK



## Daniel Daley (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello ladies and gentlemen

I can't find a lot of support in UK regarding what I'm looking for (surprise  )

I've nearly built my first Tegu enclosure.

Now I need some advice to get my head round a few things, any support would be amazing

I want to go for a UVB bulb, so I will go 12% D3+ 

The vivarium is going to be divided as it is 7x3x3 and the Tegu I will be getting will be 3-4 month old.

What I really would like to know is, what fitting can I use to secure the UVB bulb in place? do I need a reflector? I found a slim line canopy, could this be used inside? I'm worried that if I fit it to the top of the vivarium, the Tegu would not feel the benefit.

Thank you


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello from yorkshire..... I dont know much on this matter but I would think as long as the fitting turns on the bulb then it can be used......im also not too sure on the ideal distance for the light to be but you could suspend it on achain from the roof or just put it 1/3 down the back wall


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello 

Thank you for replying! I have thought about that, but I have things to concern me regarding that.

1. The Tegu could jump onto it.
2. I am thinking of putting in a mist king to spray the enclosure.

If I have a mist king that sprays the enclosure, the canopy would get wet or alternatively I could go with a humidifier.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 26, 2017)

The power suns I use recommend 12-18 inches from basking spot


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jul 26, 2017)

I did hear that, but sadly, I'm not looking for that type of bulb. I did originally want that but I keep hearing bad things about them (mixed views I guess)


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2017)

Mines a philips arcadia where all the starter and power stays on the out side of your viv and two wires lead to rubber bulb fittings that run into your viv.


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Alpha, what is the height of your enclosure? I'm worried 3ft is too high for a UVB to have any benefit


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2017)

Mines only 2 foot high


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jul 26, 2017)

I just been speaking to a chap who recommends a reflector, never used one, have you?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2017)

No I havent


----------



## Kay (Jul 26, 2017)

Everything that I have read says 12-18 inches as well. My enclosure is 2' as well so I built a ledge. Hope fully he will use it and if not Ill be taking him outside as well. 

Im not very familiar with that lighting but I did see this as well...
*"D3+ 12% UVB HO-T5 lamps are very powerful lamps. For the first time ever we can now use this tech to generate a targeted wild UVI for our animals. It is important however that arboreal animals are not able to bask for long periods with a reflected D3+ 12% lamp that is fitted closer than 12” from the lamp to the animal as the UV Index would be higher than is required. Fit these lamps as part of a well thought out photo gradient and as part of the **light and shade** method. This then allows great self regulation in a safe environment."*
_http://arcadia-reptile.com/fluorescent-lamps/t5-d3plus-desert/_


Good luck with everything!


Other links...
http://www.anapsid.org/uvd3.html
http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Reptile-Health/Habitats-Care/Reptile-Lighting-Information/


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jul 26, 2017)

Great  thank you Kay


----------



## Zyn (Jul 26, 2017)

I haven't seen or heard anything bad in relation to the powersuns I have a 160w on my baby blue and he seems to love it. Heat, UVB, basking light all in one. It's costly but has a 1 year warnty. The only new products I've heard bad things about are the coil fluresent repti glo bulbs from exo terra. It's producing to much white light which is burning the retina on some reptiles.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 26, 2017)

Also you can build a ramping platform for him to get close or as far away as he needs to. Or you can go to lowes in the electrical department pick up a ceramic fixture and mount it off a 4 square metal box


----------



## Kay (Jul 26, 2017)

I read that you should replace the UV every 6-8 months....are you replacing this bulb or does this one last longer? 




Zyn said:


> I haven't seen or heard anything bad in relation to the powersuns I have a 160w on my baby blue and he seems to love it. Heat, UVB, basking light all in one. It's costly but has a 1 year warnty. The only new products I've heard bad things about are the coil fluresent repti glo bulbs from exo terra. It's producing to much white light which is burning the retina on some reptiles.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 26, 2017)

It's new so I'll let you know I'll be getting a UVB gauge soon. I like it because it has an internal ballast so deming is possibles without doing any damage to it. Also it has an internal heat sink so if it ever gets hot enough to damage the element it turns itself off for an hour.


----------



## Kay (Jul 26, 2017)

I didn't even know they had a UVB Guage....I'll have to look into that. Definitely let me know. I saw one for $53....didn't look further but that might be great if it does all that.


----------



## Daniel Daley (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys

thanks for replying, Zyn, that was what I heard regarding the retinas. Could you possibly provide a link to the UVB you use?

My only concern is, the UVB it is giving off, is only in one place, so the rest of the vivarium is surely without UVB? if I'm wrong please correct me


----------



## Zyn (Jul 27, 2017)

It is, but it's on the basking spot. So like the heat gradient it provides a UVB gradient as well. Atleast that's what I've read I've only had my baby blue for about a week now lol so my info is more just off what I've read here and
there and not so much off first hand experience yet. So i could be wrong as well, but maybe Walter or one of the others have some input on the situation.

As for my bulb I'm currently using

https://zoomed.com/powersun-uv/


----------



## Kay (Jul 27, 2017)

*Placing the Lights*
Cluster your incandescents used for heat and your fluorescents used for UVB/A at the same end of the enclosure. You can certainly use a fluorescent tube that extends partially or completely down the full length of your enclosure, but if you are using a short tube, be sure to house it adjacent to the basking light. I find that too many people are putting the fluorescent at one end and the white basking light at the other.

The reason you need to place them adjacent to each other is that the bright white light will attract the reptile to the warmest area so it can bask. It will spend most of its time during the day there, and while there, will be exposed to the UVB and UVA produced by the fluorescent. As it thermoregulates, it will move along the gradient of heat, but always going towards the bright white light to warm up. If provided with a non-white light emitting heat source on one end of the enclosure, and a cool white light at the other, such as that emitted by fluorescents, the reptile will elect to sit under the white light because it is attracted to the light. Thus is will fail to attain the temperatures it needs to ensure proper digestion and good health.

http://www.anapsid.org/liteheat.html


----------



## Daniel Daley (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you for all your help regarding this, I have used all your suggestions and the enclosure is finished. All the best.


----------



## Kay (Aug 21, 2017)

Glad I could help....cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Daniel Daley (Aug 21, 2017)

I will submit then shortly  

At the moment it goes like 6x3x3 (TEMP enclosure) it has been divided to 4ft because of the size of the Tegu and I want the taming process to go as smoothly as possible, I have a 80w heat lamp on a build basking area a 3ft UVB 12% D3+ strip tube, 

The substrate is Topsoil mixed with sand, on top of that is leaf mulch and leaf litter. 

The humidity is 80% most of the time and I have made the enclosure bio active, springtails and bean weevils, the bean weevils have escaped into my room which is not good!... as for the spring tails I've not seen these once.

Basking spot is between 112f-115f, the cool side is around 84f (rough guesses as I'm at work)


----------



## Kay (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh no...they escaped into your room! Yea that's doesn't sound fun.

My humidity is staying between 65-70. I am thinking about getting a fogger but the one I want is $64. it seems like I am putting so much money into this enclosure but its fun so....lol


----------



## Daniel Daley (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah my girlfriend isn't too happy lol I know what you mean Kay aha, I think I must have spent over £500 on this enclosure!! It's worth it in the end though mate. 65-70 I believe is good? I'm glad mine stays at 80% ish. a fogger sounds good!


----------



## Kay (Aug 21, 2017)

I bet she isn't! LOL
Yea that is a good level but every now and then it drops to 60. I mist the substrate when it does. Id just rather have it constant without so much fluctuation


----------



## Daniel Daley (Aug 21, 2017)

My enclosure divided and basking spot


----------



## Kay (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice! Good idea to block off half the tank. I am seeing that him having access to the whole tank is a problem. My little guy runs and hides behind everything. I like the opening for the hide box too! Where did you get the idea for your substrate?


----------



## Zyn (Aug 21, 2017)

Id add something to get on top of the hide box if that's her basking spot. It doesn't look the easiest for a young tegu to get onto they aren't the best climbers.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 21, 2017)

Did you make sure the leaves didn't have some form
Of parasites on them before using them


----------



## Daniel Daley (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello Kay, I read that also, so I thought it would be best to play it safe, I can easily remove the partition if needed and I have topsoil/sand at the read for the next side, I'm glad you like the hide box mate  I got the idea from seeing about 60% topsoil 30% sand and 10% leaf litter online somewhere and to be honest it has worked, it's also made the substrate higher which is good.

Hello Zyn, this is a before shot of the improvement, I have since screwed in about 3 logs and have some rocks so it can climb up. As for the leafs, they come of my trees there are no parasites on them to be sure I have put a lot in the microwave. I have also made a door ontop of the hide box so I can open to mist the hide inside if needed.

In the enclosure I have 3 thermometres/hygrometres (overkill maybe, but I wanted them and doesn't hurt) I have one on the cool side, one on the hot side and one on at substrate level. I have a temp gun to monitor temperatures on the hide box. 

Inside the hide box I have sphagnum moss which will hopefully help with shedding if needed. On the right hand side I also have another e27 socket for a ceramic bulb if goes too low, at the moment at night it is 70f so not needed.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 22, 2017)

Good stuff man sounds like its time to just let her settle in


----------



## Daniel Daley (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks mate, can't wait! will send a photo when he/she/it has settled


----------

